

Predominantly - veb
http://predominant.ly/spiro-disco-ball

======
mrinfinite
The page load time is currently pretty good. I love the idea. I chose pink and
got some nice looking donna summers album. Really cool. I am 29 and used to
buy cds on artwork merit.

The simple idea of admiring art is what i like. clicking the itunes button is
not something i would do.

------
BillFranklin
This is incredible, definitely the most random way to discover new music.
Would be nice if there was a hex search function.

------
aeontech
Ha, reminds me of the SF Music Hack Day project we did way back when:
[http://huesound.org/](http://huesound.org/)

I guess there's nothing new under the sun :)

Their design looks a bit nicer, but I am going to guess they spent more than
24 hours on it as well.

~~~
slimetree
Couldn't you have omitted the last two sentences, which amount to a polite
version of "we've already made this and theirs only looks nicer because they
spent more time?"

~~~
aeontech
I suppose I could have. I've no idea how much time they spent, perhaps it was
a quick hack too. It was just unexpected to see someone else's implementation
of the same idea, so it made me laugh at the strange coincidences of life in
general. Certainly I meant nothing ill by my comment, I apologize if it turned
out mean-spirited in any way.

------
renglis
Brilliant. It's great to see new takes on navigation and ways to explore large
data sets.

------
mbarrett
Great project. I can appreciate the work put into this.

I built [http://colorhits.com](http://colorhits.com) a few years ago. another
option with a few more features. cross genre color connections and keyword
search starting point.

~~~
aeontech
Awesome!

------
mod
I have a hard time understanding what this did, partially because the page
load is so long at this point (so maybe server stress wasn't part of the
execution).

When I finally figured out that I was finding albums by album art color, I
closed the window.

I'm not sure why this is titled "great execution." There's nothing wrong with
the execution, really--but it doesn't strike me as particularly excellent in
any regard.

All that said, it's useless to search by album color.

~~~
pimlottc
I was confused since I had no idea that "Spiro Disco Ball" is apparently the
name of a color (as opposed to the name of a band or an album or something).

------
raarky
nice work! I'm liking the naming of the colors :)

I'm _slowly_ building something similar in my spare time. It's a multi-color
search engine for street wear (and perhaps other stuff)

[http://www.inthatstyle.com/](http://www.inthatstyle.com/)

------
dkurth
I thought this was fun. If it loaded quickly enough, I can imagine spending
more time playing around with it. It's not loading reliably for me right now,
but I got it to work a few times.

I enjoy an element of randomness in music discovery, and this combines that
with beauty, IMO.

------
bwang29
The particular cute thing is that they seem to have a name for every color.

~~~
mattdeboard
I assumed these were like standard Pantone names or something but what do I
know. I'm pretty sure they didn't create the names, regardless.

edit: Oh, it's explained when you click on the question mark on the right side
of the page. It's from an xkcd color survey:
[http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-
results/](http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/)

~~~
tempestn
As an aside, that post is fascinating.

------
basseq
Doesn't work in the latest version of Chrome (Windows 8 v. 40.0.2214.91), but
works in IE.

Interesting concept, but not sure how predominant album color helps me
discover music.

~~~
rikkus
Same Chrome version here, Windows 8.1. Works fine. Perhaps it's just that the
site's a bit loaded.

------
GenerocUsername
Its cool and works, but not useful in any usual sense. I have never and will
never choose my music by the main colors of the album artwork.

Interesting work non-the-less

~~~
deluvas
I don't understand why people that say it's not useful or not interesting get
downvoted, but the ones that say the opposite, don't. What's the logic in
this?

~~~
clay_to_n
A lot of things on HN aren't useful - there are games and experiments and
little fun things all the time. And as someone else in the thread already
stated, if you think a submission is uninteresting then not commenting or
upvoting it is probably the best way to express that.

------
cessor
Really nice way to discover music. One problem though: The colorpicking works
with my touchscreen, but not with my mouse, TP w510..., Chrome

------
moe
Sorry, neither the idea nor the execution impress me very much.

This seems about as useful as the "random radio" function in every existing
music player. Except it is slow and cumbersome to use.

EDIT: Please note this reply was written when the submission title was: "A
great execution of a simple idea". The title has since been changed by the
𝐦𝐨de𝐫at𝐨rᶰ𝐬.

~~~
moultano
>Sorry, neither the idea nor the execution impress me very much.

I don't think they created it to impress you. If your reaction is "meh" you
can express that just as well by not commenting.

~~~
jaredsohn
I think people are taking the GP's comment out of context since the original
headline was "Predominant.ly: great execution of a simple idea"
([https://www.facebook.com/hnbot/posts/794421357279814](https://www.facebook.com/hnbot/posts/794421357279814))
and it has since been shortened.

------
bramgg
Pretty cool! I can't imagine many real uses, but definitely fun to play around
with.

------
splat
Super cool! It would be awesome to see something like this for books and
movies, too!

------
hyp0
really like the loading spinner, a fun extrapolation

------
rco8786
What is it?

~~~
jaredsohn
Seems like music discovery via the color of the album picture, which I
personally don't find to be all that useful. (I know somebody in real life who
at least used to organize their DVD collection by color of the box which I
find to be equally as useful.)

